# want to try floundering this weekend



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

I would like to go floundering with someone sometime this weekend. If you are going out Friday night or Sat I would like to tag along. I have never been and would like to try. If you have room send me a pm. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

I walk in the bays and along the coast line.. if you are interested I have the gear to go.. PM me


----------

